# Missed Out On A Lot Of $ This Month



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

So, here in Seattle I have seen many UberX drivers talking about working "the floor". At first I didn't know what they were talking about but it soon became apparent that "floor" is a term for guaranteed hourly pay.

I noticed that some of these drivers were not new drivers getting the "new driver guarantee" so I looked into it further as I was not ever receiving the emails and texts announcing the hourly guarantee.

As it turns out, Uber has a list of drivers that also drive for Lyft and they are offering these drivers $40.00 per hour guarantees for key hours on key days. Must average 1 ride per hour and maintain a 90% acceptance rate. Like this weekend the hours are Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and same for Saturday. So you have 20 hours available to make the $40.00 per hour = $800.00 for the two days. They have been doing this every weekend for the last month at least. I need to contact Uber to get on this Lyft list in order to get these floor offers.

I assume they are trying to take as many Lyft drivers out of the mix during the peak days and times. Many of the drivers try to stay in areas that they will not get many if any requests, then go into a hot zone to get their 1 per hour rides. It is an average of 1 ride per hour, so you could go hours with no rides and still get your $40.00 per hour.

I know SF has these guarantees going on too. Do they have this in your market?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

There's something to admire about the sneaky bastards.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

So rewarding drivers that are not loyal to them. Interesting tactic.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> So rewarding drivers that are not loyal to them. Interesting tactic.


Yeah,isn't that shitty? Uber is so obsessed with Lyft it is getting ridiculous.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I am a Seattle Lyft and Uber driver and have not received any such offer. I'd like to get that offer. Right now I get more Lyft business than Uber business since there are so many more Uber drivers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberX has had two weekends with hourly guarantees in south Orange County, but the rates are $25/hr, during the 6p-3a time frame on Friday and Saturday nights. The terms are a little different: 50% pickups in the target area and 85% acceptance rate.

While it sounds great, there is one thing you can't control, getting a ride that takes you far from the target area. On two of these nights I tried it, I ended up picking up riders who wanted to go to L.A., 50 miles from the target area.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't seen anything like this in the Boston area (yet). In the beginning of Spring, we occasionally had a $25/hour guarantee for times that were already busy (Friday and Saturday nights) if we signed up beforehand. The likelihood that you made over $25/hour during those times anyway was practically 100%


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I haven't seen anything like this in the Boston area (yet). In the beginning of Spring, we occasionally had a $25/hour guarantee for times that were already busy (Friday and Saturday nights) if we signed up beforehand. The likelihood that you made over $25/hour during those times anyway was practically 100%


I wouldn't expect any guarantees from Uber in Boston until the fall when the college students come back. At that point they won't need to offer anything anyway.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

They did the guaranteed rate thing last week 06/20-21 and this past weekend 06/27-28 as well.

I worked 10h the first weekend and 16h the second. Did fairly well, I didn't have any surge fares of any length tainting my numbers. Without the guarantee I would have netted around $22/hr post cut, but since the $35 guarantee was the take home amount post Uber's 20%, I made slightly more than the 35 with the incentive, I crunched it out to $35.75/hr.

*Normal earnings post Uber fees: 357÷16 =22.3125
With incentives: 572÷16 =35.75











I definitely don't mind the extra money... *


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh and also on Friday I sat at home collecting my $35/hr for 2.5h, and 4h on Saturday before getting a fare heading into Downtown LA.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice. I hope they run some guarantees on the weekends in July here. I have been sending info back and forth with Uber for the last few days to prove that I qualify to make it on their super secret Lyft list for promotions. Should find out tomorrow if they will put me on the list. Otherwise the Uber phone stays right where it is in my center console collecting dust.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I haven't seen anything like this in the Boston area (yet). In the beginning of Spring, we occasionally had a $25/hour guarantee for times that were already busy (Friday and Saturday nights) if we signed up beforehand. The likelihood that you made over $25/hour during those times anyway was practically 100%


I am new but I haven't heard about this in Providence either.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Similar to Boston, Providence also had some of those hourly guarantees before the college kids went home. I haven't heard anything about one since.


----------

